# Betta Companion



## Cascademaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello, I just recently got a betta about a week ago, he's in a 2.5g tank. He's doing really well so far, but I was wondering if getting him a tankmate would be a good idea or not for the size of the tank. I've heard bettas can be paired with tetra, snails, crabs, frogs, and smaller fish that don't have long wavy fins. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Here is a picture of his setup.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

For the tank size I would recommend no.

Remember, Bettas aren't like us. Just because they are alone doesn't mean they are lonely.

If you are set on getting a companion for your betta you are pretty much limited to one or two shrimp or a snail. Even then the snail can be iffy depending on the species. Some get too big for a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

That size is too small for other fish companions. You could do a couple of small shrimp (though you need to be aware of the possibility that your betta could eat them) or a small species of snail. Again, the betta may harass or eat the snail, you never know. It all depends on the individual fish.


----------



## Cascademaster (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok thanks for the advice! I think I'll try a ghost shrimp and see if they get along ok, and I think I'm going to pass on the snail, I don't want things getting overly crowded in there.

Thanks again!


----------

